# Aucun disque dur INTERNE reconnu sur Imac G4 ...



## narutodu77 (23 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Voila j'ai comme qui dirais un ENORME soucis,je vous explique:

Il y a quelques jours,j'ai éteint mon Imac G4,puis en le rallumant le lendemain matin,rien,juste un "flash" blanc puis une petite planete (celle du réseau je crois) apparait quelques instant sur un fond gris,puis un fichier avec un point d'interrogation ...

Quant j'essaye de reinstaller OS X via le cd fourni avec l'ordinateur,l'ordinateur s'allume correctement, puis au moment de choisir la destination de l'installation,aucun disque dur n'est reconnu.

Je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque,j'essaye de reparer et de verifier les autorisations du disque dur mais rien n'y fait car un probleme survient a chaque fois.

Avez vous une solution ?

J'ai oublié de preciser que mon ordinateur revient de reparation il y a meme pas 2 mois ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

Salut,

Peut-être que ton disque dur est mort..vérifie l'état SMART depuis l'utilitaire de disque et si tu as l'occasion de vérifier les branchements...:rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (23 Juillet 2007)

Forcer le mac &#224; d&#233;marrer sur le disque dur interne avec la touche D enfonc&#233;e au d&#233;marrage.
Faire un apple hardware test &#233;galement.


----------



## narutodu77 (23 Juillet 2007)

J'ai fait comme vous m'avez dit mais rien n'y fait ...

Je ne vois aucune solution a par le ramener chez mon reparateur ...

Merci


----------



## MamaCass (24 Juillet 2007)

L'apple hardware test doit te dire si ton disque a un probl&#232;me, non ?


----------

